# Staying warm



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Had some very cold morning and evening sits this weekend. Looking for a new, better base layer and gloves.

What are you guys using to stay warm out there when you’re waiting for the sun to rise or set?

Merino or Synthetic and why?

Gloves? Tired of my hands being frozen solid.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for me, it's not the base layer so much as the mid layers. most merino/poly base layers do quite well at removing moisture. comfortable feel and sometimes sell is subjective with them. it's the layers in between that help me the most. if you have the cash, the tear off puffy pants that kuiu makes are nice and convenient. if not, you can resort to some capiline expedition base layers keep you warm but not nice to hike in unless it's very cold, ie sub zero. any decent synthetic puffy can be layered up or down to match the cooler temps and removed when hiking. surprisingly, costco has a quality cost effective alternative in black. wear it as is or layer over with camo as needed. lots of options but a good layering system is the key.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KineKilla said:


> Gloves? Tired of my hands being frozen solid.


I hear chopper mittens are pretty good. Been meaning to get a pair myself. Their basically a leather mitten with a wool insert.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

These guys sell "extreme" cold weather gloves and stuff. Don't know if they're worth a darn. https://www.refrigiwear.com/product/0679r-regular-black-large-0679rblklar

I know my $175 Sitka Coldfront GTX gloves aren't worth the price...my $20 insulated leather work gloves are just as good. Anybody want to buy a pair of gloves? Clean, one owner.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I find sitting to makes me colder than standing. I can stand all day in a blizzard but soon as I sit down, I start getting cold. I think sitting compresses the insulation of the clothing allowing cold to seep in quicker. And for some reason when your ass gets cold, the rest of you soon follows. 

/wierdthought


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Standing is definitely warmer than sitting or crouching for me as well. When it’s cold and I’m standing I tend to move too much to try to keep warm. Sitting forces me to just sit there and endure.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

It depends on the situation for the layers. 

I am also very warm blooded so I don't get cold easily. That has bitten me in the butt a couple of times as I wasn't expecting to get cold and was under dressed a couple of times and shivered a lot waiting the magic hour for elk. 

One thing the plains have taught me is wind resistance. 

A couple of tricks I have picked up is to get the ultra heaters if it's really cold, get them going and put in my pockets while I'm hiking to where I need to get to. I have merino long johns that are pretty good. I then wear an under armor tight shirt (I'm a pretty sight with all that tight going on). I put the Ultra heater on my kneck between my merino and under armor. I will then sometimes put one on my kidneys if I have extras. I've sat in some really cold weather and was fine. 

I also wear very good wool socks with liner socks. Spend the extra money on good wool socks and get the liner socks. It pulls moisture off and that helps a ton. 

I use goretex upland hunting pants on most of my big game hunting because I stay dry. If I need to put on additional layers I will put merino, then wading fleece, then upland pants, then insulated duck bibs. 

I then have a silk wild rag that I tie around my neck. I don't like turtle necks very much but the wild rag is soft enough that it doesn't bug me. I have a Stormy Kromer hat with ear flaps for pretty cold days and I have a nice fleece lined wool beany for really cold days. 

I wear wind proof Cabela's gloves most of the time and am fine, but I wear the Outfitter Gloves if it's really cold. I haven't had any issues. I've been out where the windchill would make your hands numb uncovered in minutes but ended up ok. I wear thermals and gore tex upland pants out walking the dog in negative temps and do fine. I wear good wool and my good Meindl boots and I usually stay warm. 

But I'm very hot blooded so my methods may not work for those who struggle to be warm. I'm in shorts and a t-shirt right now with my house at 59 degrees for my work clothes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those stupid foam garden kneeling pads are great for sitting on btw. Stick one between your butt and a cold wet rock, they are great. I always throw in a couple when we go ice fishing. Keep knees dry and off sharp ice when kneeling. Ultra light weight, easy to bring along.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Those stupid foam garden kneeling pads are great for sitting on btw. Stick one between your butt and a cold wet rock, they are great. I always throw in a couple when we go ice fishing. Keep knees dry and off sharp ice when kneeling. Ultra light weight, easy to bring along.
> 
> -DallanC


Started carrying a small square of closed cell foam to sit on probabaly 40 years ago. Works wonders!

Staying warm requires trying to eliminate how heat loss occurs. Wind and water are the best conductors for heat loss, so staying dry and blocking the wind helps the most. Insulation appropriate to the temps and a wind proof layer does wonders. But of course if the insulation gets compressed it doesn't work.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

+1 on the garden kneeling pad... been plopping my butt down on one for a couple years now when I sit to wait/glass...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One morning I was wearing all of the following in this order and still froze..

Sitka merino Zip T
Sitka lightweight hoody
Knit sweater
Sitka Mountain Jacket
Sitka Kelvin Lite Hoody

That’s a lot of layers but it’s not overly bulky. My hands froze both mornings but all I had was those insulated leather work gloves from Cal Ranch.

My legs were fine with just a set of thermals and my Sitka Apex pants.

Seems like I’m wearing enough layers so maybe it’s not about quantity.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like you all need:

https://www.dewalt.com/products/gear-and-equipment/safety-and-protective-workwear/heated-gear

They make heated gloves now too lol...

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Coming from AZ yes its colder up here. I was in Northern AZ though so hunted a ton in 5 degree weather on late bull hunts. I use to just suffer thru it as my job I was out in it at night alot too. But and I hate to say this but ive gotten real fond of sitka and underarmour warm gear. Its taken me 5 years to put together about 3 base layers, two mid layers, a nice jacket head gear etc etc. I only bought stuff after season in clearence racks on stuff they discontinue for like 50% off. However it has made me sooo much more comfortable. Also Hot Hands. I buy a box a year of the assortment. They make ones that stick under your socks. I put one under my beanie as I do believe if you keep head warm body stays warmer. I then have an old cheap camo hand pouch around my waste like football players wear. I toss a couple hand warmers inside it as well. That all together keeps me able to glass still during coldest times. But i dont use hot hands unless below like 15. My layering works well till then. But if wind picks up on face I about cry like a baby as cant do anything for that lol


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KUIU glassing mittens and KUIU super downs hooded pro, merino bottoms with guide pants..


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah my toes get cold as well but it doesn’t seem to bother me as much as my hands. I’ve been using the 400g Danner Pronghorns with Kenetrek socks but also like the merino liner under a wool sock combo.

It felt like the cold on my feet was coming from below more than above. Kind of strange but it makes sense since the soles are just rubber.

I’ll look into the Kuiu glomittens. They’re still cheaper than the Sitka junk gloves I have.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

I wear 2 poly base layer tops, 1 wool shirt and a coat - and thats me good. 

I just got some 'heat factor 3' gloves from scheels - You can remove the mitten part if you need your fingers to use a phone, book or pull the trigger. They work well for me. 

Carhatt have fleece lined pants in mens and womens styles now, however I prefer just wearing fleece lined leggings (like longjohns) and then the pants over them. 

Wool socks are a must!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll tell ya what makes or breaks my layering system if it's absent, is this sweater;
https://www.armynavysales.com/gi-wool-5-button-sweater-mk101-455.html

Combined with some merino wool long johns, and a synthetic base layer shirt underneath the wool sweater. I was issued a couple of these sweaters back in the 90's, and dug them up out of storage a few years ago. Brand new, no moths, and to me these things have become priceless. I don't get a cold sweat hiking up a ridge. The synthetic layer wicks away the moister, and the wool keeps me warm even when damp/wet. I've had my outer layer shirt wet from sweat, and I'm still warm underneath.

Definately hand launder them, don't wash them in a machine, not even on gentle/delicate cycle. I made that mistake, and had a hole in one of my sweaters becaus a button got snagged on it. Thankfully my wife was able to patch it up, and I've got a backup I've yet to wear.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Gaining 30 pounds over the last 6-7 years sure has done wonders for me. I'll get set up on the ice in -10 and then sit down, drop my hood and steam out around my neck and off my hands. 

But wool sweaters, yes. If it is going to be 0 degrees and the plan is to sit in it for 10-12 hours, I am always wearing a wool sweater as a second layer. Wool glommits are my only icefishing glove, I have had those things soaked and then frosted on the outer layer and still keeping my hands warm enough that they at least don't hurt. The ones with thinsulate lining.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What’s the best sock out there to keep your feet warm? I pulled the trigger on some kennetrek mountain extremes this year after my Irish setters finally wore out. I went with the uninsulated version so I can use them more. However, on the elk hunt I went with just one pair of wool browning socks and my toes were chilly. I have a late season cow tag this year so need something to keep my feet warm in the snow. I thought about using those toe warmer things but think they might be overkill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

3arabians said:


> What's the best sock out there to keep your feet warm? I pulled the trigger on some kennetrek mountain extremes this year after my Irish setters finally wore out. I went with the uninsulated version so I can use them more. However, on the elk hunt I went with just one pair of wool browning socks and my toes were chilly. I have a late season cow tag this year so need something to keep my feet warm in the snow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.smartwool.com/shop/mens-hunting-and-fishing-socks

Get smartwool, the only sock I wear if I'm hunting in the snow or when I'm on the mountain snowboarding. Honestly the best socks I've ever ran.

For gloves in deep winter, I just use my snowboarding gloves. The skiing industry figured it out a long time ago.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

If anyone is interested in a glove liner camofire has blackovis liners for $18 today.

The smartwool looks tempting Ray.

Not sure about gaining weight just yet Jed. 34 and my knees dont agree with my activity as it is. Maybe when I graduate and can afford off road wheels to get my butt places.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, I wouldn't really recommend it. My own knees developed this problem after I stopped riding my bike to work where they would sort of slop from side to side and after a long day of hiking I could feel the looseness and I knew it was going to hurt bad the next day. The problem was that my muscles got looser, basically. The only fix is daily walks or biking, there is no other way....well except yoga and yoga is no way to live. Your problem might be something completely different but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

We bought a used recumbent bike off KSL for 40-50 dollars.

Same one as this one I think
https://www.amazon.com/Marcy-Recumbent-Exercise-Resistance-ME-709/dp/B002KV1MJU/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1QLERO89LBIT&keywords=marcy+recumbent+exercise+bike+with+resistance+me-709&qid=1570738965&sprefix=marcy+%2Caps%2C191&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzVU5GM0dEMTIyRTVTJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODY2ODY1MU9MR1kzS05UTFNTSiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDczNTI0MUkyT1FUNzQzOTZURyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Got it for my wife, but I tried it out for the heck of it. I used to have a problem with one of my knees when going downhill, would hurt like an SOB. After using this bike, that problem has gone away. I'm guessing it strengthened my knee joint without putting any stress on it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It tightens up the joint, which is good. This particular problem is dangerous for us because if you just leave it and only get your exercise when hiking, especially downhill, you might eventually have it loosen up until it twists and then you'll need to have your ACL screwed back in or replaced. Maybe you'll tear cartilage too and have to have it removed. It's bad business, may as well keep your legs in good shape year round. Disclaimer on all of this is you might have some other problem entirely, best get it checked out if there's any worry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Had
> 
> Gloves? Tired of my hands being frozen solid.


Ninja Ice Gloves......https://www.amazon.com/Memphis-N9690L-Weather-Acrylic-Fingertips/dp/B00487656E


----------

